# What is Music's Role in the Believer's Life?



## Nse007 (Apr 26, 2007)

Let me first start off by saying that I believe in the regulative principal, most specifically the stance of Exclusive Psalmnody in the Public Worship of God. Beyond this however, what is the role of music in the believers daily life? We all agree music with tainted lyrics and/or seductive beats should be avoided, but what does that leave us with? Are uninspired hymns lawful to be sung outside of church? Is it ok to like a Country-Western number? What about instrumental music? To make a long story short, by what standard is music to be judged? Looking forward to hear what you guys think!


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 26, 2007)

I like when a lyricist writes with a clear distinction of good and evil. One of my favorite bands is Murder By Death. The singer's name is Adam Turla and he writes about greed and deceit and other evils, but in the context of being punished. So I really like to listen to this band, because of the writing and because they're amazingly talented musicians.

That's just an example, though. Here are my general thoughts on the subject. I tend to think of Paul's words about all things being lawful, but not all things being helpful. I find that a lot of music is helpful to me. I also find that a lot of music is not helpful. The difference for me is mostly in the lyrics. I like to stay away from lyrics that blur the lines between good and evil or further pervert the Lord's moral truth.

But as far as the sounds that instruments produce, I view it as beholding God's glory. The only reason we are able to create devices and use them so skillfully as to produce such beautiful sound is because we are created in the Lord's image. Human creativity speaks of God's creativity and I love to ponder God's creativity.

So that's how I view it. But if some don't find listening to music helpful, then by all means, don't listen to it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2007)

I adhere to (a cappella) exclusive psalmody and, in part, perhaps, due to being deaf in one ear (see Richard Dreyfuss speaking of Beethoven to his music appreciation class after learning his son was deaf in _Mr. Holland's Opus_), among all the arts I value music as the greatest.



crhoades said:


> Quote:
> Experience testifies that, after the Word of God, music alone deserves to be celebrated as mistress and queen of the emotions of the human heart (of animals nothing is to be said at present). And by these emotions men are controlled and often swept away as by their lords. A greater praise of music than this we cannot conceive. For if you want to revive the sad, startle the jovial, encourage the despairing, humble the conceited, pacify the raving, mollify the hate-filled—and who is able to enumerate all the lords of the human heart, I mean the emotions of the heart and the urges which incite a man to all virtues and vices?—what can you find that is more efficacious than music?
> 
> (Luther, WA 50. p. 371f; WLS 2, pp. 982–983)
> ...





VirginiaHuguenot said:


> That goes well with Calvin's saying: "Among other things adapted for men's recreation and giving them pleasure, music is either the foremost, or one of the principal; and we must esteem it a gift of God designed for that purpose."



I recommend reading Francis Schaeffer's _Art and the Bible_ for a helpful guide to Biblical music appreciation. His principles for evaluating art are four:

(1) technical excellence; (2) validity; (3) intellectual content, the world view which comes through; and (4) the integration of content and vehicle.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 27, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I recommend reading Francis Schaeffer's _Art and the Bible_ for a helpful guide to Biblical music appreciation. His principles for evaluating art are four:
> 
> (1) technical excellence; (2) validity; (3) intellectual content, the world view which comes through; and (4) the integration of content and vehicle.


----------

